# V12 Plans? for A solidworks drawing



## imported_Matt_T (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi

im looking for some Plans for a Small V12 Engine
im not an experienced enough machinist to make it but i would like to draw the whole thing up in solidworks, anyone know where i can find some plans?

failing that a V4,6,8 engine would do just fine 

thanks,
Matt


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 10, 2012)

contact steve huck for v8 plans, he posts on here all the time.

chuck


----------



## imported_Matt_T (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks,
i will send him a mesage.


----------



## walnotr (Feb 10, 2012)

Steve has a beautiful engine worthy of modeling in SolidWorks but if you are looking for an engine design only for the experience of using SolidWorks, you might want to look at the Whittle V8. The plans are free and there are a few challenges in modeling the design. I don't know of a V12 engine off the top of my head but if one is out there, the folks here will know of it.

Steve C.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 10, 2012)

yup do the Whittle Its free and rocks 
Pete


----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2012)

http://engineman.de/plan_12zyl_eng.html


----------



## agmachado (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Matt,

I posted some informations... http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11858.0

and also some models, including a crankcase, cylinders, etc... 



			
				Alexandre Machado  said:
			
		

>



Here... my virtual assembly... eheheh

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13528.msg141668#msg141668

Here, my simulation using the Solidworks!





Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## srinivasanguru (Mar 22, 2012)

i am new to this website any one please help me to make air engine .
where i can get catia drawing for inline four engine ..


----------

